# Think you know how to plane?



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

great video Keith, I"ve watched these dozens of times and I'm always taken aback.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> great video Keith, I"ve watched these dozens of times and I'm always taken aback.


I think I put the wrong one up there....just posted the better one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wanna know where they are getting their wood from...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> I think I put the wrong one up there....just posted the better one.


I kind of thought you might have.. the collection at the end of the video is worth the watch. The other video you posted is the one I 
always am amazed by...
Somewhere in YT there are a couple of video's on the making and sharpening of the irons used in these competitions.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I wanna know where they are getting their wood from...


I should have some information on this somewhere. I'll try and find it.

But many years ago, in the late '50's early '60's, I worked for a steamship company in Vancouver. 

The Japanese were buying shiploads of clear Douglas fir from us and the cants were 24" square by 42' long. I can't even begin to remember how many bills of lading I made up sending this incredible wood from MacMillan, Bloedel over to Yokohama.

Shipping costs of the day were $66.00 per 1,000 board feet, Vancouver to Yokohama.

They stored this wood in freshwater lakes for future use.

This is not D. Fir in the videos, it might be one of the Japanese cedars, not sure. I should have that info here somewhere as well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There was quite the uproar over MacBlo doing that too Keith. The IWA kept telling the government that this wood should have stayed here and provided milling jobs here. It was kind of a gray area for the government because a lot of Mac Blo's wood came off private lands but they used the private lands to secure Woodlot License #1.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There was quite the uproar over MacBlo doing that too Keith. The IWA kept telling the government that this wood should have stayed here and provided milling jobs here. It was kind of a gray area for the government because a lot of Mac Blo's wood came off private lands but they used the private lands to secure Woodlot License #1.


Well, at least the logs got cut into big cants. 

I expect you know that in B.C. here we only use about 5% of our annual lumber production in the province. The rest is shipped elsewhere. You might think that we would actually get to keep the good stuff...but no sirree. That all goes out of province. And we wonder why our lumber is so crappy.

We do, however, from time to time get the odd load of nice red cedar.

I remember when I was still down on the coast I was in The House of Pot one day in Nanaimo, maybe 6 - 7 years ago, and they had several slings of dead clear 2 x 6 red cedar. Only $995 a thousand. Gorgeous stuff, beautiful straight grain and not a knot in sight. Obviously a one time buy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

brief follow up articles: 

Japan's Unique Wood Planing Competition | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities

http://daizen.com/hand-plane-competition-kezuroukai-usa/


----------

